# Las Vegas restaurant recommendations?



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Going to Vegas again in a couple weeks and want a small database of great restaurants to try, off-strip.
Coy?
Anyone?

Eaten at most of the larger casinos on the strip, looking for some great eats in the Greater Las Vegas area.
the Brazilian steakhouse route sounds good

Heard about a Hungarian joint in town that might be good?


No cuisine styles are barred here, mostly an adventurous group.

We are pretty busy at the show from about 9 am to 6 each day, and typically only eat breakfast, a light lunch while on the move, and dinner at about 7 or 8, then to bed to rest up for another 9 hours of hitting the vendors and making deals, so a nice place to kick back and have a great dinner is appreciated.
Thanks.
Pete


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

My favorite steak joint period:

http://www.charliepalmer.com/steak_lv/home.html


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Off-strip, Piero's is my favorite place to eat in Vegas. Had a great rare pan-seared prime rib there Saturday night, actually. The shrip scampi are out of this world. Great wine list, too.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

If you want top service and food kind of place, *Alize at the Palms* is quite excellent. The service and wine list is outstanding. We had a Château Cos d'Estournel 1961 that was outstanding and some 150 year old cognac that was equally impressive.

http://andrelv.com/alize/​
For something a little more casual, *Fix at the Bellagio* is just the ticket. The food is not pretentious, but first class and a great wine list to boot. Lots of eye candy working there too. Cutting edge décor.

http://www.lightgroup.com/#/nightlife-and-restaurants/fix-restaurant​


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Lotus of Siam is my favorite http://www.saipinchutima.com/

You will never see it driving down Sahara - but this place has been featured on the Food Network and almost always in the Best of Vegas done by the Review Journal


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Beagle Boy said:


> Lotus of Siam is my favorite http://www.saipinchutima.com/


A must go to if you love German wine. Very impressive German wine list. All of their wines seem to be priced well too.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Pete,
If you really want to have a nice steak dinner, I would recommend the finest steak house there as Del Frisco's.
They are top notch, just ask anyone around.
For what a Brazilian Rodezio will cost you, Del Frisco's, although expensive, will run around the same if you don't go over the top.
Not too many places that after you visit them, without leaving my name or any information, I receive a thank you card in the mail a week later.
Scary how they were able to do that but what a classy touch.
Best bone in Prime fillet ever!!! Never even knew that existed.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

This one is good. It's supposed to be a replica of the one in Germany. It's diagonally across from the Hard Rock Casino

http://www.hofbrauhauslasvegas.com/?gclid=COqFtNL20Y0CFRf5gAoda3RKYw

Also there's a great churrascaria (Brazilian all-you-can-eat BBQ) called Samba at the Mirage.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> This one is good. It's supposed to be a replica of the one in Germany. It's diagonally across from the Hard Rock Casino
> 
> http://www.hofbrauhauslasvegas.com/?gclid=COqFtNL20Y0CFRf5gAoda3RKYw
> 
> Also there's a great churrascaria (Brazilian all-you-can-eat BBQ) called Samba at the Mirage.


We went to the Hofbrau in February, it was very good. We have stayed at the Mirage many many times (our usual hotel), but never gone to Samba.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> This one is good. It's supposed to be a replica of the one in Germany. It's diagonally across from the Hard Rock Casino
> 
> http://www.hofbrauhauslasvegas.com/?gclid=COqFtNL20Y0CFRf5gAoda3RKYw


Wanted to check that out. I love German beer and food. Can only eat so much on vacation and there's just too much to try in Vegas.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> Going to Vegas again in a couple weeks and want a small database of great restaurants to try, off-strip.
> Coy?
> Anyone?
> 
> ...


You rang?????? Did you catch what I said about the brizilian steakhouse in the Casa thread? For breakfast I would reccommend the "omelet house" 2160 w. charleston blvd (just west of the strip and I-15) Great corned beef hash and many different omelets and you can get pumpkin-nut bread instead of toast (a bit of a change and very good, around $8 for a large plate of food) if you make it to fremont street save some room for some great junk food (fried oreos, fried twinkies and choco dipped bannana's) cheap I believe its called mermaids right next to a strip club (not highly reccommended) and enjoy a smoke and watch the light show! I have not tried many restaurants here so now I will just throw out some different ones that might be interesting: Marrakech- moroccan ( marrakech-vegas.com )(belly dancing nightly) $34 pp but I believe it is a 6 course. The "melting pot" I have heard is great but pricey ( a gourmet fondue place) There are some German, Greek, mediterranean, hawaiian, Indian, Iranian, Kosher, persian, soul food along with your more common ethnic foods. I cannot think of a hungarian place unless its more of a German place like Haufbrau house(sp) I think I drive by the one you have heard of on a daily basis so I will double check the name. Maybe we could meet up at Casa for a smoke and a drink, just let me know! Hope this helps!
Coy


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

DUH! did not read past your first post and missed the hofbrau haus, but it is the one I drive by and the one I was thinking of. about a half mile off the strip (east) on Harmon and paradise


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

We loved BOA Prime Grill, upper level of the forum shops. Two words: Kobe Ribeye. Unreal steaks, but pricey. Great views of the strip from your table if you get a good one. You can eat on the patio too.

Also liked r.bar Cafe in the connecting mall between Mandalay and Luxor. Very good raw bar, and great selection of oysters...although, if you're going in a few weeks, will likely be too hot to get the best oysters.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

livwire68 said:


> You rang?????? Did you catch what I said about the brizilian steakhouse in the Casa thread? For breakfast I would reccommend the "omelet house" 2160 w. charleston blvd (just west of the strip and I-15) Great corned beef hash and many different omelets and you can get pumpkin-nut bread instead of toast (a bit of a change and very good, around $8 for a large plate of food) if you make it to fremont street save some room for some great junk food (fried oreos, fried twinkies and choco dipped bannana's) cheap I believe its called mermaids right next to a strip club (not highly reccommended) and enjoy a smoke and watch the light show! I have not tried many restaurants here so now I will just throw out some different ones that might be interesting:* Marrakech- moroccan *( marrakech-vegas.com )(belly dancing nightly) $34 pp but I believe it is a 6 course. The "melting pot" I have heard is great but pricey ( a gourmet fondue place) There are some German, Greek, mediterranean, hawaiian, Indian, Iranian, Kosher, persian, soul food along with your more common ethnic foods. I cannot think of a hungarian place unless its more of a German place like Haufbrau house(sp) I think I drive by the one you have heard of on a daily basis so I will double check the name. Maybe we could meet up at Casa for a smoke and a drink, just let me know! Hope this helps!
> Coy


Also been to the place highlighted above!! Awesome especially when the belly-dancer chose me to dance with/for!! :dr


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

There are celeb. restaurants as well. Toby Keith's bar and grill ( a tourist trap) a couple Emril's restaurants, I believe a restaurant by Dan Marino (I am a commie  and dont care for football) also Wolfgang Puck's and Bobby Flay's restaurant and I think Micheal Jordan has a small hole in the wall place, of course there is Margritaville (can be interesting at least once, food is ehhh! but with the right seating,atmosphere is good) There is a Dick's last resort (might be an interesting place?!?) One place in the Orlean's has oyster shooters(in different drinks), which I thought might be good, since I love raw oysters. There is a lawry's prime rib place ( I am sure pricey) and cozymel's has great paella. Roy's Hawiian fusion (ala carte) pricey but the only place I have had a dish which was seasoned perfectly (I am a salt-o-holic) and Bahama Breeze (I had my first mojito here) O.K. name tells the type of food. The "other" Briziallian place that was mentioned. I have been told is really not all that great Firefly's is a tapas place (would like to try sometime, but stay away from the B&M a couple doors down) I hope this is all clear as mud and sorry for mumbling for so long :ss O' and all restaurants are non smoking :hn although some my have a lounge where it may be possible! O.K. I am done: WAIT,WAIT there is more! Naw! ok I am done. :r


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Alright, Damnit I lied! The best place in town for prime rib is Jerry's Nugget in the cafe an old casino on N. LV blvd, between the strip and downtown (Freemont Street) There is a Indian B&M near by (Piaute Indian smokeshop) not a bad humi (can be good and sometimes on the lite side) But no, I repeat NO taxes (the best prices in town if you find what you want) HELP! I am talking and cant shut up!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I love this place.


----------

